# AR-15s on WMAs



## guntrader33 (Sep 4, 2012)

If I deer hunt with an AR-15 on a WMA is there a limit to the mags capacity or can i use my 30 round mags?


----------



## alnen (Sep 4, 2012)

No limit, hunt away.


----------



## BuckedUp007 (Sep 23, 2012)

???????????????


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 23, 2012)

BuckedUp007 said:


> Better buy a 5 round mag. Read the regs.



^^^this^^^


----------



## blakely (Sep 23, 2012)

BuckedUp007 said:


> Better buy a 5 round mag. Read the regs.



Link please, as I plan to do some WMA hunting, with an AR this year and can't find this in the regs. I don't want to unintentionally break the law.
Thanks,
Blakely


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have read the reg book from cover to cover it is not in there any where. I would also like to see a link cause I just dont think there is a limit, but would like to see it if there is. It is for sure not under the legal weapons. All it said is 22 caliber or larger and must be center fire and have expending bullets. Lets clear this up someone post the link to website where we can find this.


----------



## chadf (Sep 23, 2012)

Gotta love the internet for info...........


----------



## Grizzly45 (Sep 23, 2012)

As a general rule never take anyones internet advice on laws or regulations. If you hunt you should read through the hunting reg book thoroughly every year. It is your responsibility to know the laws/regulations. That being said there are no magazine restrictions for rifles but do not take my word for it read the reg book.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 23, 2012)

man can you boys with the 30 rds post up where yall hunting so ill know how much higher to climb or just stay away lol...wow..i always thought it was 5 but guess thats what i get for thinking lol


----------



## Grizzly45 (Sep 23, 2012)

hortonhunter22 said:


> man can you boys with the 30 rds post up where yall hunting so ill know how much higher to climb or just stay away lol...wow..i always thought it was 5 but guess thats what i get for thinking lol



If you were hunting with a rifle that held 30 rounds would you be any less safe? AR's have become very popular hunting rifles and you can get them in just about any caliber you want. The notion that someone is going to be in the woods rapid firing at game because of a certain kind of rifle is the same kind of logic the Brady Campaign uses.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone that brags about hunting with more than 5 rounds=poor shot


----------



## blakely (Sep 23, 2012)

Grizzly45 said:


> If you were hunting with a rifle that held 30 rounds would you be any less safe? AR's have become very popular hunting rifles and you can get them in just about any caliber you want. The notion that someone is going to be in the woods rapid firing at game because of a certain kind of rifle is the same kind of logic the Brady Campaign uses.



I agree, never have I said that I needed to do mag dumps to kill a deer. I just wanted to know whether or not I could use what I already have. I can put 1 or 2 or 5 rounds in a 30-round mag - don't have to fill it full. I just want to be legal.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 23, 2012)

panfried0419 said:


> Anyone that brags about hunting with more than 5 rounds=poor shot



Really? Because I own several lever rifles that hold more than 5 rounds. So I guess I should feel bad about killing game with them using open sights because they hold more than 5 rounds? I guess I should just sell my 60 year old Lee-Enfield .303 British because it holds 11 rounds. Guess the magnum revolvers have to go also?

I'm just having a little fun here but, you see my point?


----------



## blakely (Sep 23, 2012)

Last deer I killed was with a Marlin 1894c in 357 - I think it holds 9 cartridges. Only took 1 shot to the neck at about 80 yards to put the deer down. I guess I should keep quiet about that.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 23, 2012)

blakely said:


> Last deer I killed was with a Marlin 1894c in 357 - I think it holds 9 cartridges. Only took 1 shot to the neck at about 80 yards to put the deer down. I guess I should keep quiet about that.



That's what I'm talking about. I love lever guns. No need for debate. I just don't go into the woods with an arsenal. But I do hog hunt with an AR but use a 5 rd. mag I got from midwayusa.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 23, 2012)

No offense meant by my previous statement thus the "lol"...just giving the OP a good ribbing...my beliefs are that we as sportsman should stand as one rather than segregate into smaller groups and bash one another


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 25, 2012)

I emailed DNR about this a few years ago. They replied and said there is no capacity law for rifles or handguns, only shotguns (5 for deer, 3 for most other hunting).


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 30, 2012)

I have an AR.  Not sure why anyone.would want to hunt deer with it. I would venture to say if you hunt and own an AR you have other guns.  Not gonna debate the best gun but a .270 Bolt action is really as good as it gets for deer.  Perfect size and round velocity and capable of shooting distances.that 99% of people cant shoot


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 30, 2012)

As far as capacity you can use a 100 round can and a bump fire stock.  Start behind the animal and.saw.his legs off when you sweep through him.


----------



## Showman (Sep 30, 2012)

Carrying an AR15 on a regular shoulder strap is a pain with the clip and handle digging in the side.  Carry one with a Combat Harness is much more comfortable (since it hangs in front and not on the back) and also makes getting into a firing position quicker and easier.  Sorta gives you that Seal Team Six or Rambo effect also, ha ha.  On top of that, if you happen to harvest a larger Deer or Hog, it makes carrying your AR and dragging your game out easier since you are not having to fight with keeping one or the other in a comfortable position and your weapon at the ready just in case you get lucky twice.  AR platforms come in more than .223/5.56.  There is a lot to be said for the AR in .308/7.62 version also.  While it is a bit heavier to carry loaded, it will do the trick on anything that walks the woods/fields in North America. The AR platform can be had in just about any caliber and some are set up so that if plinking or hunting small game or just target shooting the upper can be swapped out for .22LR.  When I win the Lottery, I plan on buying myself just a setup (Like, don't hold my breath).


----------



## KennesawLawMan (Oct 1, 2012)

The only capacity restrictions apply to shotguns. You're good to go with a 30 round mag. I am taking my AR15 to Ossabaw on Wednesday.


----------



## guntrader33 (Oct 1, 2012)

That is what I thought but just wanted to amke sure. And for all yall downing hunting with AR-15s can kiss my tail. I along with several others see nothing worng with it and there must not be anything wrong with it cause the DNR also allows it. This all about views and if you do not agree with it then that is fine but you dont have to down grade people that do agree with it and enjoy it. So for all of you that agree with thank you for your help, the ones that dont agree with it thats cool if it is not your cup of tes, and for those of you that always downing people for something that you dont like like i said in the first of this post kiss my tail.


----------



## Seering (Oct 18, 2012)

I dunno 5 rounds for wildlife... and the other 25 extra rounds for the other animals that are out there.
I know we have found some small "crops" out there that wasn't for eating.

Just because someone carries an AR .. does not mean its a smaller .223 round .. Ive got 4 and only one is .223.   Not to mention just because they have a 30 round mag .. doesnt mean they are going to spray everything that walks by.

- That being said id rather someone carry a 223 they are comfortable with well placed shots .. then someone carrying a 30-06 that's afraid to shoot.. or never shot.

Devils advocate here .. but if you walk by me in full tactical gear and harness i might get you a funny look .. but i wouldn't really worry about someone just because they carry and AR.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 18, 2012)

Seering said:


> - That being said id rather someone carry a 223 they are comfortable with well placed shots .. then someone carrying a 30-06 that's afraid to shoot.. or never shot.
> 
> Devils advocate here .. but if you walk by me in full tactical gear and harness i might get you a funny look .. but i wouldn't really worry about someone just because they carry and AR.



x2


----------



## guntrader33 (Oct 19, 2012)

And just to let everyone know I talked to a game warden at the fair in Perry and he told me the only laws on number of rounds you can have is on shotguns. There is no laws on rifles and to quote him "you can hunt with a beta mag if you want and that is what I suggest you carry for hogs". So for all yall know it alls tell me what the limit is on frog gigging also. LOL


----------

